# TKB samples



## LadyMay3 (May 29, 2009)

I dont know if anything about tkbtrading.com has been posted on this forum before but i just got this today:










 some swatches








Those are just some of the samples i ordered


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 29, 2009)

awesome colors
enjoy


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2009)

pretty colors...enjoy!


----------



## Willa (May 29, 2009)

I ordered 2 or 3 times from them, their pigments are awesome!
Huge portions!!!


----------



## Fataliya (May 29, 2009)

I've been wanting the Pop! sampler for ages now.....*sigh*


----------



## LadyMay3 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I've been wanting the Pop! sampler for ages now.....*sigh*_

 
 I cant wait to mix these up. I actually received 2 pop samplers cause I didnt know pop already came with the 15 sampler or maybe they just didnt notice they were sending me the same thing... Im thinking about sending it back


----------



## swaly (Jun 8, 2009)

I just ordered a complete set of samples...250 colors I think. I'm so excited!


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I just ordered a complete set of samples...250 colors I think. I'm so excited!_

 
Oh thats great! post pictures when you get it. I want to place a big order to and resell to friends lol


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 10, 2009)

wow, nice colors! do you mind telling me how much the samples cost?


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_wow, nice colors! do you mind telling me how much the samples cost?_

 

Well i bought the sampler, colored micas (powder)
They sent me 10 colors and samples are 1 tablespoon of color in a plastic zip lock for $14 shipping was like $3


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

grape pop and blueberry pop!!!! wow look at that color!


----------



## dwinns17 (Jun 21, 2014)

Can some one help I am ordering fron tkb


----------



## dwinns17 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am ordering from tkb for the first time.  I want to make matte shadows as well as other finishes for personal use.  I have been searching to find out how to do it but can't find anything.  Can someone please help


----------

